# Comment changer d'alerte lors d'un nouveau mail



## jcqmj (9 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour
Je voudrait savoir comment changer d'alerte quand je recois un nouveau mail 
Merci


----------



## r e m y (9 Septembre 2009)

Dans les preferences de Mail tu peux choisir un autre son (y compris un fichier aiff de ton choix ou de ta composition)


----------

